# Rock Hall, Maryland



## jongoose (Nov 13, 2007)

My name is Hal and my first mate is Tish I have been sailing on and off since 1985. We moved to Rock Hall in July of last year, in August we purchased a 1985 Cabo Rico 38. We were only able to get out one time but we plan on fixing that this season. Our slip is in Swan Creek Marina and the boat will be renamed Jon Goose. Give us a hail if you are in the area. Swan Creek is a very popular anchorage.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Congrats on a sweet boat and Welcome to Maryland and the Chesapeake. 

We're on the other shore, but directly across from Rockhall, off the Patapsco river. Swan creek is one of our favorite anchorages!!! 
A friend is having his boat painted at your marina, a 53-6' Hunter Cutter Rig.

S/V Windgeist is our boat, 1982 Tartan 37, Blue Canvas, Davits


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Hal. There's quite a few sailnetters in your area, and hope you can make the June meetup.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hi Hal...welcome aboard. I think you're the only Cabo guy here...great boat!


----------



## CaptGriffiths (Apr 7, 2010)

Greetings from Oxford, Md. I'm new here to but rather enjoying meeting new people. Capt Griffiths


----------



## cyclopsman (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rock Hall Pirates weekend*

I'll be in Rock Hall this August for Pirates Weekend. AARRG!


----------

